
Jury Invalidates a Patent on the EFF's "Most Bogus" List - duck
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/jury_invalidates_a_patent_on_the_effs_most_bogus_l.php
======
jamesbritt
So, if you were sued for patent violation and had to pay up, do you now get
your money back?

~~~
greyfade
One can only wish. Patent invalidation is not retroactive. RIM knows this all
too well, after having paid over $600mn in a suit they lost, only to have the
patent office invalidate it a few weeks later.

